# Bob Sikes - 11/05



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yesterday, 11/04, I had time to kill so I stopped by BS, lots of sheepshead around the pilings. So today, armed with three dozen live shrimp, Owner size 2 light wire bait hooks, 20lb fluro for leader material and 1/4oz split shots, I headed back to try and catch a few. Tide was way out, wind howling out of the north and no fish to be found around the pilings unlike just 24hrs before. 

I fished the GB side and looked everywhere for the fish, eventually making it to the end. At the end a GIANT school of juvenile African pompano were swimming around the bumpers, every dropped ended up with a fish if I didnt let the bait sink.

I ended up walking up and down the bridge several times looking for feeding sheepshead, did not find ANY!  I finally just decided to fish for the AP at the end. However once on the bottom it was different then earlier in the day, the pin fish where not tearing my bait up and the tide was coming in strong. Ended up catching a small gag and had several runs that my 550ss loaded with 17lb suffix had no hope of turning. Finally I ended up with a sheepie just a few minutes before I had to pick up my daughter from daycare, fish was a solid 5lbs and really gave me a run for my money and came home for dinner. :thumbsup:

The wind was brutal and really hurt my ability to feel the strike, so important for sheepshead, but I still enjoyed myself. Total for the day:

5 African Pompano
1 12" gag
a few lizard fish
1 nice Sheepshead
and of course a few monster pins/pigfish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i felt like i was bending over the concrete rail watching you fish.
good read. that's the way it is on the coast. sometimes they're there, sometimes, they ain't.

jack


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job man....


----------

